# Atlas Gear



## Jeff May (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking for a 24 tooth gear for my Atlas 10" lathe.
Anyone have a spare to sell or know of a parts source where I might locate this gear?
I've tried ebay, there were only some listed for the 6" lathe.
Thanks in advance,
Jeff May
Hagerstown, MD
jeffmay@myactv.net


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 8, 2013)

Clausing probably has them.  But I've never bought any gears from them and have no idea what their prices might be.  Go to the bottom of the Forum list to Tooling and Accessories... and post a wanted ad.  Be sure you say 24T or 24 tooth in the subject.  Another possibility is to browse eBay ads for 10" or 12" parts looking for sellers with a number of ads most of the time.  Write them and ask.  I have the impression that individual gears are seldom listed.  Probably because the same gear seldom turns up in quantity and just as a practical matter, one probably isn't worth the time to write an ad for.

Robert D.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 8, 2013)

I responded to your other post.


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an almost full set of change gears off of something.  Came with a SB lathe but my lathe does not use that size.  There are ten gears in the set.
24T, 28T, 32T, 40T, 48T, 50T, 64T, 72T.  Bore 1".  Key .250".  .685" wide.


   One oddball 69T, 1.305" bore,  .210 key,  .884" wide.


Any of these work for you?  Probably going on fleabay soon.


----------



## Jeff May (Aug 8, 2013)

The 24 tooth gear I need has a .750" bore with two keyways in it, looks to be about .500" or so wide.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeff May said:


> The 24 tooth gear I need has a .750" bore with two keyways in it, looks to be about .500" or so wide.


Ok but is this to be used as the tumbler gear or another gear in the train? The only use of the 24t gear on my 10" atlas is as a tumbler and it also has a 3/4" double key bore but there is a sleeve that goes in it with a half inch bore to fit it on the tumbler assembly.


----------



## Jeff May (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, I am not certain of its exact name, but its the one that will be used in conjunction with the spacer. It is one of the gears that you can use to change the feed rate.
I have a 20 tooth installed currently and the chart shows that by using a 24 tooth I can slow my feed down from .0035" to .0018" 
I think I have all the other gears, just not a 24 tooth. 
My lathe does not have a quick change box, I have to change the gears out to adjust feed rates and threads.
Thanks


----------



## Gadget (Aug 9, 2013)

Jeff May said:


> Yes, I am not certain of its exact name, but its the one that will be used in conjunction with the spacer. It is one of the gears that you can use to change the feed rate.
> I have a 20 tooth installed currently and the chart shows that by using a 24 tooth I can slow my feed down from .0035" to .0018"
> I think I have all the other gears, just not a 24 tooth.
> My lathe does not have a quick change box, I have to change the gears out to adjust feed rates and threads.
> Thanks


I have a well worn 24 tooth you can have if you want to pay shipping. I can send a photo later today if you want. I can also print one with a single keyway and 3/4" bore once I get the hot end tuned in on the new 3D hot end. I'll also send a photo of the position of the gear on my lathe to see if that's the position you are referring to. Here is a 24t nylon gear I printed for mine, it has a half inch bore because it will only be used as a tumbler. (that's the gear that engages the gear train in either forward or reverse direction)


----------



## caveBob (Aug 9, 2013)

Jeff May said:


> Looking for a 24 tooth gear for my Atlas 10" lathe.
> Anyone have a spare to sell or know of a parts source where I might locate this gear?



If you don't mind steel...:

Boston Gear GB24 Plain Change Gear, 14.5 Degree Pressure Angle, 16 Pitch, 0.750" Bore, 24 Teeth, Steel
http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Gear-Change-Degree-Pressure/dp/B004N62SF2

Boston Gear Part Number: GB24
Price:	$28.60  & FREE Shipping 
Only 1 left in stock (more on the way)


----------

